# FTO 1L3T Progression



## rubiksman0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi! I thought I'd make a thread where we can discuss 1L3T.
Here is a resource if you want to learn 1L3T: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1J9zP7pEfNHIRq_tVymCv7TMN8uTRhReG3mbUGDFGOak/edit?usp=sharing
Regarding 1L3T, I know sets 1/2/6c, and am currently learning set 3.


----------



## ray5 (Dec 27, 2021)

How many algs is that?


----------



## White KB (Dec 27, 2021)

Cool! I have an FTO but don't know how to solve it; props to you for trying to learn how to get fast at it! GJ!


----------



## rubiksman0 (Dec 27, 2021)

ray5 said:


> How many algs is that?


1L3T has 180 algs. I've learned 52 algs so far.


----------



## rubiksman0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Progression Update: I've now finished learning set 3.
Overall, this set was rather easy. A lot of the cases are sledges/hedges, or a combination of a sledge/hedge and an easy alg. There were a couple commutators, and the leftover cases were pretty simple.
I'm now moving on to set 4a.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 27, 2021)

rubiksman0 said:


> 1L3T has 180 algs. I've learned 52 algs so far.


Props to you. I can't even learn full OLL.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 28, 2021)

You're gonna be very well prepared _when _FTO becomes an event. Keep it up!


----------



## rubiksman0 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello. I know it's been a while, but I'm starting this progression thread up again.
I've relearned sets 1, 2, and 3, and am starting 4a.


----------



## rubiksman0 (Jul 15, 2022)

Finished learning the even cases for set 4a.
Not too difficult of a set. I just worry that once I start learning the odd cases, as well as set 4b, my recognition and recall will be worse.
All the algs were simple enough, though, and I think the odd cases should be easier, so I plan to learn those within the next couple days.


----------



## rubiksman0 (Jul 15, 2022)

I wonder if it my be better to learn the even cases of both 4a and 4b first, then learn the odd cases from both sets second.
A lot of cases from 4b are essentially mirrors of the 4a cases. I think it could be better to learn even cases then odd cases, as opposed to 4a then 4b.
I'm going to stick to 4a then 4b, but it's just a thought.


----------

